# Batterie de mon nano 2G HS



## FB1 (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est la cata, ma batterie ne marche plus et comme j'ai plein d'accessoires pour mon Ipod Nano 2è Génération, je ne souhaita pas en racheter un nouveau. 

J'ai passé quelques appels a des centres agréés ainsi que le site SAV d'Apple pour apprendre que cela me coûterait 150 pour changer ma batterie!

En faisant un tour sur mac generation ou Ebay, je n'ai pas trouvé le bon modèle de batterie dispo.

Quelqu'un a une suggestion?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

chez apple, c'est des prix faits pour en racheter un nouveau, il faut aller voir sur des sites comme:

pomstock.com

ou

http://www.ipodbatterydepot.com/

ifixit.com mais je sais pas si ça va avec les fraits de port.

ou pour les éxtèrens

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/38/accessoires-ipod-mp3/47/batterie-ipod.html


----------



## FB1 (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai essayé de la commander sur Ipodbattery depot - le moins cher et le plus fonctionnel et il y a un petit bug, qui alors qu'il était précisé que ma livraison s'effectuait en dehors des USA, il m'est impossible de valider au moment du paiement car on me demande de remplir un Etat, alors que je donne une adresse française!!

Alors je vais essayer d'aller chez Pomstock ou Macway.

Merci pour le tuyau en tous cas!


----------



## FB1 (16 Mars 2009)

Pas facile de changer ma batterie.
Je viens d'avoir une réponse négative de pomstock et me suis faite rembarrer chez Macway comme quoi il n'en proposait pas en dehors de la solution de batterie d'apoint!!
En faisant un tour chez Surcouf, on m'a conseillé 1001piles qui m'a répondu cet après-m qu'ils ne le faisaient pas non plus!!
Raaahhh


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mars 2009)

leurs systemes sont faits pour pousser a la consommation, j'avais aussi ce problème avec mon mini, heureusement, mon frère avait un dans un tiroir.

tu peux aussi racheter un nano d'occasion ou regarder sur le refub si il y en n'a un.


----------

